# Can I Heat Press Golf Shirt (buttons)



## BillyBanana (May 27, 2008)

Should I only press the area where the transfer is to be applied so as not to melt the buttons on the golf shirt? Or would the buttons be safe?
THANKS


----------



## coachbaldwin (Apr 16, 2007)

you should not press the buttons. It will not only brak the buttons it will alos make it press uneven.


----------



## fakoon1 (May 19, 2009)

with buttons within the press area, your image will look terrible


----------



## BillyBanana (May 27, 2008)

ok thanks, I did a few of these a while back and could not remember what I did. I will just press the area of the transfer.
Thanks for the help )


----------



## InspiredImp (May 29, 2008)

I've never had a problem with the buttons breaking, but even with the art a couple inches away, I wasn't getting a firm application.
To solve that, just make sure the art area is elevated with a mousepad or pillow.


----------

